# HELP! can't find their pedigree?



## Nomes

ok, so i'm trying to look up some info on the mom and dad of a puppy that we're looking at buying,
I have their registration numbers and registered names but i can't find a pedigree for them!!
I was able to get the registered names from akc.org by using the registration #s...but when i went to k9data.com neither of their names showed up! 
can someone pull some strings and find their pedigrees?

Mom's number is SR58296903 and her registered name is Abby Gail Law
Dad's number is SR57260505 and his registered name is Kodiak's Yogi Bear

I'm trying to find inbreeding percentages and any health clearances they may have or their parents may have...

Can anyone help me out with this?
Thanks!


----------



## Tahnee GR

If you wanted, you could purchase their pedigrees from akc.org 

k9data is a voluntary database, so no one has entered these dogs.

They are not in OFA so at a minimum, hips and elbows have not been done. I would guess eyes and hearts have not been done either.

I would say these are probably someone's pets that they are breeding?

I would keep looking.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Neither dog appears in the OFA database so I can't add them to k9data to see their pedigrees. Since they don't appear in the OFA database, they do not have their clearances. I also looked up the sire on the AKC site. There are no clearances uploaded there, and OFA/CERF do a weekly/monthly upload to the AKC. So, I would recommend basically stay away from the litter and to keep looking.


----------



## Tahnee GR

There are a lot of excellent breeders in Minnesota. Try a search here

Golden Breeders Resource

but still vet the breeders carefully, as not all are reputable.

I really like Jane Docter in Duluth

www.docmargoldens.com

and some others I know are

www.kattwalkgoldens.com

www.avalorgoldens.com

[email protected]

[email protected] <[email protected]>

If they don't have puppies, they can probably refer you to reputable breeders who do, or will.


----------



## solinvictus

Dad's number is SR57260505 and his registered name is Kodiak's Yogi Bear.

I found Kodiak's Yogi Bear's pedigree by using his registered number and checking possible litter mates through the last two digits and came up with his brother.

SR57260501 Thistle Rocks Red Ike.

So Kodiak's parents are......

Thistle Rocks Red Leelo
Wham Bam's Rum and Coke

They are listed on k9data.

Can find nothing about Abby Gail Law at all.

I do not see any clearances at all on Kodiak's or Abby I would move on as others have said.


----------



## Jige

Pedigree: Wham Bam's Rum And Coke MH ** WCX

Here is Rum and Coke's pedigree. I really like this dog. I have seen him used in other breeding around MN and WI.


----------



## Jige

Forgot to mention that Thistle Rock is one of the breeders Swampcollie mentioned to me when I was starting my golden puppy journey.


----------



## Tahnee GR

General V said:


> Forgot to mention that Thistle Rock is one of the breeders Swampcollie mentioned to me when I was starting my golden puppy journey.





General V said:


> Pedigree: Wham Bam's Rum And Coke MH ** WCX
> 
> Here is Rum and Coke's pedigree. I really like this dog. I have seen him used in other breeding around MN and WI.


Good dogs such as these, back in the pedigree of the dogs the OP was looking at, are almost meaningless. I would suggest if the OP likes these dogs, and is looking for field dogs, she go to Thistle Rock directly, or even better, to SC  It takes only one generation for all the good groundwork laid by reputable breeders to be undone by an uneducated breeder.


----------



## Jige

Oh yea the op should. I was just saying that both Rum and Coke and Thistle Rock were mentioned to me as a good field dog and a good breeder repectively.


----------



## Nomes

Wow! thanks everyone for finding the pedigree of the Dad! i love this forum so much! everyone's so helpful! 
The breeder said she had the family tree of the mom, so i will try to get that and see if there are any good dogs in her tree...

I know some of you aren't too crazy about this breeder...i would WAY rather go with a good, well known breeder!!! It's just that we haven't found any well known breeders in our price range! they're all like 1500 bucks...I know, it might pay out in the long run if you get a sick dog, but that's not quite how my dad looks at it...he'd rather not pay that much right off the bat...and i can't really change that...
So, i've gotta make do with the cheaper options.
I am looking into Thistle Rock though! looks like some nice dogs and the prices aren't too crazy...
Thanks sooo much everyone! i don't know what i'd do without you guys! 
I'll keep everyone updated...


----------



## Jige

index

They dont have any puppies right now but I know Denise's husband Rob. He is helping me train my pup and I know one of their golden pups. Cross is a great dog. You could call and talk them about future breedings.


----------



## golden_eclipse

Honestly, why don't you just wait and save money, so you can get a $1500 puppy, because, its more than just avoiding a sick dog, its supporting our breed. Its supporting the breeders that really work for this breed to be what it is today...By getting a puppy from a backyard breeder you are doing the opposite you are supporting those that hurt the breed and reverse all the hard work good breeders do for the breed. Its beyond just one puppy, its a big picture...Try educating you dad about what good breeders do and what that can do for your family and the bigger picture.


----------



## Swampcollie

Where you are located does have an impact on the price of a puppy. While $1,500 on the east coast is a mid range price, in this area it is on the high side. The OP should be able to find a nice pup from a solid pedigree with all of the clearances for around $1,000 give or take a little bit. 

There are a few nice puppies available in the local area now, some more in a few weeks, and a number of litters due in early 2012.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Nomes said:


> Wow! thanks everyone for finding the pedigree of the Dad! i love this forum so much! everyone's so helpful!
> The breeder said she had the family tree of the mom, so i will try to get that and see if there are any good dogs in her tree...
> 
> I know some of you aren't too crazy about this breeder...i would WAY rather go with a good, well known breeder!!! It's just that we haven't found any well known breeders in our price range! they're all like 1500 bucks...I know, it might pay out in the long run if you get a sick dog, but that's not quite how my dad looks at it...he'd rather not pay that much right off the bat...and i can't really change that...
> So, i've gotta make do with the cheaper options.
> I am looking into Thistle Rock though! looks like some nice dogs and the prices aren't too crazy...
> Thanks sooo much everyone! i don't know what i'd do without you guys!
> I'll keep everyone updated...


It doesn't matter if there are good dogs in her family tree. THIS breeding is not a good one, and the proper testing has not been done by the breeder. At least go for a breeding where the dogs have their clearances and some thought has been put into the breeding and care put into the puppies. As I said, one generation of a poorly planned and thought out breeding, all of the background history can go out the window. This includes working ability and health.

And $1500 does seem high to me for a pet puppy. I would expect more like $1000-$1200 in this area. $1500 sounds about right for Chicago, and maybe one or two breeders I can think of, but otherwise I would think definitely lower than $1500.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Do you want a dog with field breeding? They can be higher energy...


----------



## lgnutah

What about a rescue Golden? The initial price would be what your dad is looking for and there are wonderful dogs out there waiting to be loved.


----------



## Nomes

I just finished doing some research and i've reserved a puppy from the Thistle Rock Goldens...That would be the if-y breeder's stud's parent's owners! :
They are field type goldens i believe...so they will be higher energy, but i've got lots of energy too! 
Thanks for all your help everyone! i'm so glad i didn't have to go with Yogi and Abby...i just didn't have a good feeling about them.
Thistle Rock has OFA tests done on everything! hips, heart, eyes, elbows, thyroid...so, i won't be as worried about health issues later on in life.


----------



## Swampcollie

Did you talk to Tom or Lynn?

Thistlerock has been around for a very long time.


----------



## lgnutah

Did you reserve one of the puppies that will be born in Dec?


----------



## Tahnee GR

Good news-glad to hear it! Let the waiting begin


----------



## Nomes

I talked to Lynn.
We decided to go with the ones that were born in september actually! they are a little older than i'd like (9weeks) but the mom had an especially clean bill of health! (excellent hips! along with good everything else.) so dad decided to go for her, rather than the other two litters which were born later, which we could get at 7 weeks, but didn't have such an outstanding healthy mom. like, the mom was still healthy, but didn't have the excellent stamp.
And hardly any waiting! Tomorrow is the only day that Dad can make it down to MN/SP in the next two weeks, so we're going tomorrow! 
Weeeee!! I'm so excited! :woot2:


----------



## Jige

WOW that happened fast. I cant wait to see your new pup. Are you getting a girl or a boy? You need a name too? Wow so excited for you.


----------



## Nomes

I know!! it's like we went from "ok, we're getting a puppy soon" to "BAM! we're getting a puppy tomorrow!" 
We're getting a male, (only males are left) and names are _greatly_ appreciated! :


----------



## lgnutah

9 weeks is an excellent age to get the puppy. It will have had enough time with littermates to have learned a bit about bite inhibition.


----------



## Ljilly28

Wow, I missed this thread. Well done by everyone, and congratulations on the new baby!


----------

